# Do you ride your bikes or display them only?  Sore knees and numb Bum.



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

Personally, I do both. I just posted a long winded comment on bike comfort and adjustment in the thread on that beautiful Schwinn Aerocycle for sale. To further my comments on comfort, a bicycle seat cam make or break the enjoyment of riding that prized possession. Some stock seats will NEVER be comfortable. Of course if you only ride "seasonally" ( live in a snow belt like I do) almost any seat will feel uncomfortable after sitting in a lazy Boy ( for those who choose to) all Winter!!  Ha!!  It takes getting used to. My '58 Jaguar has a pretty lame seat, but after many rides, it feels ok.

I quote..... "SPOKER". from the Aerocycle thread.....*"bikes were sized for kids not for adults,so its a ten thou bike that only a kid looks right on,good for long flat rides,bikes of this level should be for display,if restored correctly"*


I agree. Bikes generally/mostly were made and designed for kids back in the day. I sold NEW modern bikes for over a year at a high end bicycle shop in town about 6 years ago. All kinds of bikes, and prices. Cruisers, racers, mountain bikes, hybrids, BMX etc. I found it interesting how Electra's ( Cruisers) have the bottom bracket in a more forward position on the frame to accommodate a better/healthier/efficient pedal stroke/leg extension with a lower seat position/center of gravity.

Of course now there are different frame sizes, and designs, and many types can be adjusted to suit riding style, position and body type and comfort level. A good rule of thumb is the leg extension through the pedal stroke. Your leg should be not totally "straight/hyper extended" at the bottom of your pedal stroke. You should have a slight bend to your knee to get the full use of your leg muscle and not cramp your knee joint. I don't know about you guys/gals, but if I ride hard and long with my knees cramped ( NOT as I just mentioned/ the recommended almost fully extended with only a slight bend) it hurts after awhile and is certainly not doing my knees any good. They ache like a Banshee after!!! OK, I'm an old guy ( 61) and punished my feet and knees running for years, ( now a swimmer/not a good one/ but I do it..ha!) so try to ride my bikes with the proper stance and leg extension if going for a long ride. *Now that said:*

I'm only about 5' 9" but to achieve the best and most comfortable riding position ( leg extension/straight back/upright stance) on any of my bicycles, I need to raise the seat post and sometimes the handlebar stem. Frankly, the lines and style of the bicycle suffers with those adjustments. Like many collectors on the CABE, I like to ride my bikes, but at the same time, want to represent the bicycle in the tasteful artistic way it was designed for. If I'm going for a long ride, I make the necessary adjustments for comfort. If a bike is for display only, it's generally "in the weeds" on adjustment. I think a classic bike with the seat tube in the clouds looks goofy. Just my opinion. There are some "stock" ( as mentioned by another Caber) seat posts and stems that can achieve a more comfortable ride and still maintain the stylish look of the bicycle.

I suppose ideally a person could "test ride" a prospective purchase of a classic bike. That's often not possible. Maybe that's a key question ( I've never asked) to field while considering a purchase. Ask the seller, ask other owners of the same bike. *Read the CABE.* If you intend to ride a bicycle lots and enjoy it, make sure it fits your needs in all areas.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2018)

You don't wanna know what I do with the bikes I REALLY LOVE!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

I know everyone is tired of seeing this pic/s, ( taken last Summer with Bart, and eons ago with my Daughter, me as a youngster) but when I ride ( don't have or use a cell phone/camera) noone takes my picture, except my pal Bart when he was in town.  Kinda says it all tho. Smiles and sunshine and friends and family.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2018)

If you can convince my landlord to build on and still charge the same rent...and this is the Aldi 'Bikemate' work stand I bought new in the box this months that got here last week, which I'm assembling.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2018)

Ride 'em don't hide 'em.
If it's in the attic, you can't get at it.

Seriously,
People are so afraid to deviate away from the catalog illustration of their bike, that they needlessly suffer on a bike that doesn't fit right.
That's what period correct aftermarket parts and the wrench are for.
Make it work for you, and have fun with it!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 26, 2018)

Here's how the "Skid kings" in Tacoma roll.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Here's how the "Skid kings" in Tacoma roll.View attachment 874616



*Cool...nice line up!!!!  Now that's brother/sister hood.....Right on...*


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Ride 'em don't hide 'em.
> If it's in the attic, you can't get at it.
> 
> Seriously,
> ...



Very well said. Thanks......I respect peoples rights to just collect to display/ or ride as well, enjoy both,& be purist or custom, but the important thing is to share your passion and have fun. Lets thank Scott and the Cabe for helping that accomplishment.  Cheers...Bob


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2018)

We ride all our bikes eventually, so I only purchase bikes that are more adult sized. I can't stand the look of a saddle jacked up to Jesus for added legroom.  I've passed on several amazing & low priced bikes because it wouldn't be a good fit. If not, I'd have tons more bikes & be living on the streets.  I supposed it's both a curse and a blessing being 6'4"...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I supposed it's both a curse and a blessing being 6'4"...





So, true!
5'4" would be perfect for riding these bikes, but, 6'4" is sure nice when you're at the concert.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 26, 2018)

I ride my bikes, have a couple favorites, my 1926 Columbia Moto, 1930 Columbia Camelback, and ladies Spaceliner conversion w/ nexus 7 speed.  Have a couple that I have test ridden but not at all regulars, they're for sale anyways.  At 76 years and 6' 2" I'm all about comfort so the seats are jacked up and comfortable.  I ONLY ride on the trails around my home, there are plenty of them.  No street riding for me any more.

Mike


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> ...5'4" would be perfect for riding these bikes, but, 6'4" is sure nice when you're at the concert.




I’m 5’4” (with almost a 30” inseam) and my bikes look like below. Although after reading the comment about having less than full leg extension, perhaps I’m doing it wrong.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2018)

Nashman said:


> I think a classic bike with the seat tube in the clouds looks goofy.




I think a bike with the seat all the way down looks goofy, but not as goofy as the guy trying to ride it that way. 

if I have a bike that can be ridden it will be ridden.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 26, 2018)

Mine are all for riding, no matter what the condition is. It'd be a bummer to only be able look at them! Although I agree they're art work, they shouldn't be displayed only. Barry


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 26, 2018)

Fortunately I don't mind if I look goofy - I've set my bikes up to ride comfortably for me. I feel like I'm taken back to the thirties when I ride them.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> We ride all our bikes eventually, so I only purchase bikes that are more adult sized. I can't stand the look of a saddle jacked up to Jesus for added legroom.  I've passed on several amazing & low priced bikes because it wouldn't be a good fit. If not, I'd have tons more bikes & be living on the streets.  I supposed it's both a curse and a blessing being 6'4"...



Amen Brother.....


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 26, 2018)

I personally would not hold on to a bike that does not fit me well. I buy bikes that I think will fit but I tend to keep only the ones that are enjoyable and comfortable for me to ride.

I'm at a point now, where I have a small inventory built up. What tends to stick around are my favorite riders. what gets sold are the ones that have been surpassed in a better fit. or upgraded to better models that still fit but not ideally.

I do not buy bikes unless I think they can out perform there replacement in some way or another,  or if I need parts off of them to upgrade what I already have.

My own interests in this hobby  is not to collect.  but to ride as many as possible from the bikes I pick up. I understand if others have different agendas. I just do not have the room to look it at any other way.

I keep a constantly revolving collection of about a dozen bikes that are built up. and ready to ride at any time I wish. I would like to get that number under 10. But I somehow still mange to find them faster than I can sell them.

I currently have two bikes advertised and 10 ready riders in my for now keeper collection.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Fortunately I don't mind if I look goofy - I've set my bikes up to ride comfortably for me. I feel like I'm taken back to the thirties when I ride them.



Ha!!  I never said you looked Goofy. Lets not spin this the wrong way. The topic was mainly about fit, comfort, and safety 1st, style and image 2nd. It was a spin off from how certain people would fit on a Schwinn Aerocycle. How important it was to individuals. Key word, "individuals".

 Bicycles ( many newer, certainly mountain bikes) have a limit of safety line on the seat post. That's for a reason. Strength and safety. My humble opinion was if I buy a bicycle to ride, I want it to be comfortable. People can buy and ride what they want, how they want. When I sold new bicycles, I fit the person to the bike, but it was ultimately their choice.  Mark, you are having fun on your Aerocycle. It looks great.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.

 Have I stirred up a hornets nest here?  Ha!  Maybe time to give the Cabe a rest. I usually have fun, but may have ruffled a few sensitive feathers here?


----------



## anders1 (Sep 26, 2018)

I’m 6’2” and like tall bikes. I have one 2 - 24” bikes. 1 - 23” and my shortest one is 22”. The 22” is an all original 1919 Iver Johnson model 90 Racer in beautiful condition. I don’t really don’t want to ride it because it’s so nice being 100 years old. It’s not something you want to touch up or change out parts when needed, so it sits in my dining room. I ride the others that I have had to build up.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2018)

I like collecting old balloon tire bikes but not really riding them.When I used to ride it was a modern Trek,narrow tires with 120 PSI  in them


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> I’m 5’4” (with almost a 30” inseam) and my bikes look like below. Although after reading the comment about having less than full leg extension, perhaps I’m doing it wrong.
> 
> View attachment 874626



Depends on how long your legs are I suppose. If it feels right, it is right for you. Ride on and enjoy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2018)

anders1 said:


> I’m 6’2” and like tall bikes. I have one 2 - 24” bikes. 1 - 23” and my shortest one is 22”. The 22” is an all original 1919 Iver Johnson model 90 Racer in beautiful condition. I don’t really don’t want to ride it because it’s so nice being 100 years old. It’s not something you want to touch up or change out parts when needed, so it sits in my dining room. I ride the others that I have had to build up. View attachment 874683



Same here. I have a 22" Western Adlake & a 24" Napoleon I ride from time to time, with G&J and Reading 24'' bikes waiting for some parts & love to get them back on the road. As far as ballooners, I tend to stick with the optional 20" frames, tho a couple 19" bikes have proved quite comfortable.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

anders1 said:


> I’m 6’2” and like tall bikes. I have one 2 - 24” bikes. 1 - 23” and my shortest one is 22”. The 22” is an all original 1919 Iver Johnson model 90 Racer in beautiful condition. I don’t really don’t want to ride it because it’s so nice being 100 years old. It’s not something you want to touch up or change out parts when needed, so it sits in my dining room. I ride the others that I have had to build up. View attachment 874683



VERY cool.  I agree.  Some bikes are simply pieces of art and better enjoyed displayed, untouched, as is, or altered to taste, restored. whatever. I have a few that won't be ridden, or only occasionally. I'm sure those of us that do ride, have favourites.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

vincev said:


> I like collecting old balloon tire bikes but not really riding them.When I used to ride it was a modern Trek,narrow tires with 120 PSI  in them



Yeah, higher pressure tires sure make a difference. I thank John ( repro chains) every time I roll out one of my heavy metal mammoths for a ride. Vince, it doesn't matter if you ride now  ( you did) or ever did....was.... were.... are.....going to...did..didn't do, you know I know what you mean, you know?  Hmnn.....?

You are enjoying the hobby, obviously still collect, and are a key fixture to the CABE, having fun, and that's what a hobby should be. Keep up the humour ( Canuck spelling) it's great!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 26, 2018)

The frames on most ballooners are closer to juvenile than to adult sizes. The bottom brackets are often higher than they need to be, and the frames smaller than they should be for an adult. An "adult" bicycle of the 1930s-60s era would more resemble a utility bike like a Cycle Truck; Schwinn New World; or an English 3-speed than a fully-equipped ballooner. The idea was to sell these premium ballooners to teenagers who wanted to emulate an airplane; an older brother's motorcycle; or dad's car.

But that does not mean an adult is strictly unable to ride these bikes. Look for as large a frame in an ballooner as you can find, and then enjoy it for "what it is".



> *Enjoying It For What It Is*
> You're not going to make your best circuit time with one of these bicycles. They're heavy, have slow tires, and usually only have one speed. But you ride these bicycles for the fun of what they are, not for speed. It's ultimately up to the rider to decide what he enjoys most about the bicycle. Some riders may temporarily remove accessories so they can climb hills near their house, while others will insist on going 100% equipped and original. Either is fine, provided you don't do anything to permanently harm or damage the bicycle. It's about comfort, an attractive bicycle, and the sheer fun of a simple and vintage machine on a nice, summer evening.




https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/riding-balloon-tire-bicycles.html

I think all these bikes should be ridden - they exist to be ridden. But the rider just needs to keep the natural limitations of these bikes in mind. They certainly have circumstances where they make great riders.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2018)

Nashman said:


> Yeah, higher pressure tires sure make a difference. I thank John ( repro chains) every time I roll out one of my heavy metal mammoths for a ride. Vince, it doesn't matter if you ride now  ( you did) or ever did....was.... were.... are.....going to...did..didn't do, you know I know what you mean, you know?  Hmnn.....?
> 
> You are enjoying the hobby, obviously still collect, and are a key fixture to the CABE, having fun, and that's what a hobby should be. Keep up the humour ( Canuck spelling) it's great!!!



TY for the kind words.maybe at some point I will try to ride again.I havent rode since 2012.I really enjoyed early morning  rides and being able to see nature that cannot be seen in a car. I have coasted past deer,coyote,etc.and other nature and they were not spooked by my presence.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Fortunately I don't mind if I look goofy - I've set my bikes up to ride comfortably for me. I feel like I'm taken back to the thirties when I ride them.



For the record Mark. I quote....
"I think a classic bike with the seat tube in the clouds looks goofy.
Another Caber” I can't stand the look of a saddle jacked up to Jesus for added legroom."

Your bike and pictures look tasteful, yes, you do look a bit big for the bike, but who cares? Not my point at all. Keep enjoying it. If your knees ache after a long ride, you know why now. I do not see an elevated seat tube. Chill man.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

vincev said:


> TY for the kind words.maybe at some point I will try to ride again.I havent rode since 2012.I really enjoyed early morning  rides and being able to see nature that cannot be seen in a car. I have coasted past deer,coyote,etc.and other nature and they were not spooked by my presence.



You are welcome Vince.....Yeah, I agree.  Visions of nature and even architecture we blindly drive by in our cars, can be appreciated more on a bicycle. ( to a lesser degree on a motorcycle or convertible..ha!!) My G/F and I see lots of deer and turkeys, wild ducks etc. on our rides. I hope you can get out and ride again. Go slow and low, but above all be safe. You are a one of a kind treasure we need for the CABE. ( and many loved ones no doubt!)


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 26, 2018)

@Nashman 
No record needed I’m not offended and didn’t take your comment personally. I’m chill YO


----------



## kreika (Sep 26, 2018)

Ride on....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh, yeah!
There's no doubt about it.
We ride 'em!















































































Happy trails!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

Sweetness...


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, yeah!
> There's no doubt about it.
> We ride 'em!
> View attachment 874784
> ...



Superb bikes, scenery and good times. Cheers.....


----------



## ricobike (Sep 27, 2018)

I do both.  I have bikes I collect and bikes that I ride.  I try to make sure all are ridable, but I'm 6'1" so I usually need to jack my bikes up to ride them comfortably.  Plus I like huge soft comfy seats.  So I leave the nice originals be and ride the junk .  That said, these days I focus more on the junk more than collecting.  I really like to ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 27, 2018)

I don’t have any room to display them, they're for riding, even when I'm not wearing a ridiculous outfit......




That's me on the left by the way! 
If you're going to ride them without proper height adjustment, that's ok, but think of your knees and your back first! It's crazy.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2018)

I ride my bikes.
If you let me, I'll ride yours.
I Enjoy the Ride.
I look at display bikes and want to Ride them.



















We'll see you on the beach bike path.....


----------



## anders1 (Sep 27, 2018)

I plan on riding this 1912 roadster once I’m finished with it. I’ve made a little more progress since I took the pic. Can’t wait to ride it!


----------



## Rockman9 (Sep 27, 2018)

Like many here I do both. I have some very nice bikes that I display that I will also ride occasionally and I have other vintage bikes that aren't quite as visually as perfect that I ride more frequently. Probably my favorite and most ridden bike is a '41 Westfield Custom Deluxe. My girlfriend's favorite is the '37 Roadmaster Supreme. Both of us are a shade under 5'6" so comfort adjustments is not as much of a challenge. Anything bike I acquire will be ridden at some point. If not by me then maybe my grandson. So I make it point to try and set each bike to where they not only ride great but will be comfortable as well because they should be fun to ride. When I got my beautiful Monark it rode horribly but with a little work it now rides as good as any bike I own even if the seat is a little hard on the butt after a while. I have a spary painted X53 that looks OK but is a great riding bike that I enjoy taking out. 

I have a '41/'46 Hiawatha (Shelby) that I display just because I love the colors. When I first got it I rode it half a block and the pedal fell out of the crank arm. The crank arm at some point had stripped out and would no longer hold the pedal. Someone had attempted a repair sometime in the past but the repair failed. I could have just displayed it but I wanted to be able to ride it and show it off. Fortunately I have a good neighbor that had the metal skills to fix the issue and make it look as good as new. I was able to ride the bike in the 4th of July parade this year and it rides beautifully. 

I started messing with these bikes for 2 reasons. First it captured my imagination from when I was a kid. I learned to ride on a large red bike in about 1965. The bike seemed old at the time but I can't say if it was 5 years old or if it was 20 years old and there are no pictures of it. But the memory of that bike led me to fall in love with old ballooners. Secondly, riding these bikes gives me something to do and share with my grandson. He now rides a vintage Stingray and and just loves old bikes. So sharing the love of bikes has become a family thing.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 27, 2018)

Rockman9 said:


> Like many here I do both. I have some very nice bikes that I display that I will also ride occasionally and I have other vintage bikes that aren't quite as visually as perfect that I ride more frequently. Probably my favorite and most ridden bike is a '41 Westfield Custom Deluxe. My girlfriend's favorite is the '37 Roadmaster Supreme. Both of us are a shade under 5'6" so comfort adjustments is not as much of a challenge. Anything bike I acquire will be ridden at some point. If not by me then maybe my grandson. So I make it point to try and set each bike to where they not only ride great but will be comfortable as well because they should be fun to ride. When I got my beautiful Monark it rode horribly but with a little work it now rides as good as any bike I own even if the seat is a little hard on the butt after a while. I have a spary painted X53 that looks OK but is a great riding bike that I enjoy taking out.
> 
> I have a '41/'46 Hiawatha (Shelby) that I display just because I love the colors. When I first got it I rode it half a block and the pedal fell out of the crank arm. The crank arm at some point had stripped out and would no longer hold the pedal. Someone had attempted a repair sometime in the past but the repair failed. I could have just displayed it but I wanted to be able to ride it and show it off. Fortunately I have a good neighbor that had the metal skills to fix the issue and make it look as good as new. I was able to ride the bike in the 4th of July parade this year and it rides beautifully.
> 
> ...



Great story and pictures!! Nice bikes!  Thanks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2018)

I would like to offer up a bike riding service for those of you who do not ride your bikes... you know, like those dog walking services where they come by when you are at work and walk your dog then email with the location of where he pooped.... since bikes don't poop I could put a GPS on the bike and you can download where we rode that day


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Same here. I have a 22" Western Adlake & a 24" Napoleon I ride from time to time, with G&J and Reading 24'' bikes waiting for some parts & love to get them back on the road. As far as ballooners, I tend to stick with the optional 20" frames, tho a couple 19" bikes have proved quite comfortable.



I use to be 6  ft now 5 10 , it must be a age thing ,everything else looks the same . Hmmm many be my ears are getting bigger


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 27, 2018)

I posted this on the Aerocycle rider thread, seems to apply here as well:                                                                                              

Everyone that says that vintage bicycles with  26" wheels and an 18" seat tube were made only for children are simply wrong, plain and simple. The bike shop down the street from my office is chock full of modern bikes that frame size or smaller and all are primarily intended for adults. Many of these manufacturers made tall versions of balloon tire models, typically more during the prewar era though. I see tons of vintage photos right here on the Cabe of adults and their balloon tire bicycles. People were shorter in the 30s as well.

Also, I think as the lightweights gained popularity among adults the balloon tire bikes became more youth oriented. Probably not a ton of college kids in the 50s riding Phantoms and the like but I could be wrong.

As has been pointed out, there were longer seat posts of different configurations as well as many handlebar choices to accommodate riders of all sizes. If you want your bike to look like an actual vintage rider then adjust the cockpit accordingly. If you want your bike to look just like the catalog shot then it probably won't be too comfy to ride as a full grown adult.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 27, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> I posted this on the Aerocycle rider thread, seems to apply here as well:
> 
> Everyone that says that vintage bicycles with  26" wheels and an 18" seat tube were made only for children are simply wrong, plain and simple. The bike shop down the street from my office is chock full of modern bikes that frame size or smaller and all are primarily intended for adults. Many of these manufacturers made tall versions of balloon tire models, typically more during the prewar era though. I see tons of vintage photos right here on the Cabe of adults and their balloon tire bicycles. People were shorter in the 30s as well.
> 
> ...



Great comments and info. Thanks!  Funny..I was looking for oversized comic characters on bikes on line yesterday. Baby Huey was one. This looks like Magilla Gorilla? This is all in fun. Not making fun of anyone of any size. It's all about feeling good on your bike and riding safely.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 27, 2018)

As with the rest of the things I collect, most of my bikes are suspended apart for their intended purpose...I don't still play with toys, don't have the time to listen to all my records or read 100+ year old books, most of my USA made handcrafted tools don't see action, and I don't put new stamps on old postcards and mail them, etc...
Yet I get enjoyment from finding, researching, and learning from their history...that's my motivation, but occasionally, I pull one down from the attic and give it a spin.
Chris


----------



## drglinski (Sep 27, 2018)

My bikes get ridden.  No point in owning it if it just sits


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2018)

everybody has their version of fun with bikes. bicycles seem to keep a lot of people occupied in a variety of ways. 

it took a while to sink in, but I now understand the collect/ not ride folks, since I am a nutty collector as well. I don't go out in the yard and play with my vintage toy collection. I have some vintage dart guns that would put your eye out, and we all know how much fun that is, yet here they sit in a cabinet.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 27, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> everybody has their version of fun with bikes. bicycles seem to keep a lot of people occupied in a variety of ways.
> 
> it took a while to sink in, but I now understand the collect/ not ride folks, since I am a nutty collector as well. I don't go out in the yard and play with my vintage toy collection. I have some vintage dart guns that would put your eye out, and we all know how much fun that is, yet here they sit in a cabinet.




I also collect antique toys ( mainly tinplate cars made in Japan 1950's/early 60's, bought/sold dozens over the years...they are shelf toys..ok...I play with them once in awhile...ha!! if they are battery op ), and have for the 35+ years I've been collecting bicycles. Also classic boats ( toy and 14" runabouts), vintage ( toy and full size) outboards for awhile, ( sold all but one outboard now..ha!) pedal cars ( all gone now..had when my kids were young), still have some advertising...juke box... etc....

Yeah, I'm a nutty collector too. I've always had to sell to buy, as I don't have deep pockets. Now retired, it's less cash for toys. I have a couple of Metropolitan Nashes I drive ( need to sell '54 HT one for $$). Some stuff sits on a shelf to be enjoyed, the bikes ( some anyway) are fun to ride. It's all personal preference.

You have.... Dart guns....cool.I better be nice to you.....phewtttt....."ouch"...feeling dizzy....arghh.....splat.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2018)

Over the years, I seem to have evolved towards more wrenching and riding my quiver of bikes than "collecting".  I think I have about 7 older pre-post war 26" ballooner bikes acquired/modified over the years that I get on as much as possible, and one original wall hanger that never gets ridden.  Whether you ride these older bikes a lot of miles or not, the disarming bicycle and its' rich history is universally attractive to almost everyone for so many positive reasons.  For me, building bikes and riding them is a lifestyle, and goes hand in hand.


----------

